
Show HN: Find people who don't follow you back on Instagram - mr-karan
http://insta-notfollow.herokuapp.com/
======
gusmd
Tried to log-in:

{"code": 400, "error_type": "OAuthException", "error_message": "Invalid scope
field(s): follower_list"}

------
mr-karan
A Web app made in Flask which helps you find people on Instagram whom you
follow but they don't follow you back.

Suggestions welcome

